
Street Car Driver – Game created using ReactJS library - mankhedekar96
Hello Community,
I am using ReactJS from last 10 months. I have created a car racing game with it. Please have a look and suggest if some optimizations are necessary.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;mankhedekar96.github.io&#x2F;street-car-driver&#x2F;<p>I have tried to make it responsive and smooth.
======
alphaomegacode
Took a break from coding and saw this, nice what you've been able to do with
React.

Maybe put some basic instructions bottom left or right so players know what
controls to use.

And you can make it more difficult by increasing your vehicle sizes.

Nice. I didn't check it out for optimizations but it plays well enough for me
to have had fun for a few minutes! Good job!

